# help with my coastal carpet pyhton



## lsntrc88 (May 17, 2009)

i have an 8 ft coastal carpet python and was given him a few weeks back he has mites so i started to rub vaseline on him a few days later he stared to shed and was told not to touch him while he sheds, its bin a few weeks now and he still hasnt shed and his eyes have gone back to normal and all hes doin is siting in his water bowl what do i do can i get him out, his he ok?


----------

